# CPC-A in Saratoga County, NY



## kdesimone (Feb 8, 2010)

I have a CBCS certificate and the CPC-A, as of 10/2008. I am seeking a full time, permanent position in a 30 mile radius of Albany, NY. I am interested in applying for this position. I am interested in making a career change. As you can see by my resume, I have years of experience in the health field. I am honest, dependable, and determined to succeed in whatever position that I apply myself to. If you are interested in setting up a time when we could meet to discuss this position, please contact me at phoenix-70@earthlink.net



Karen DeSimone
phoenix-70@earthlink.net 

Detail-oriented and organized individual seeking opportunity in a healthcare environment
Experience in homecare coding in the homecare agency setting

Education______________________________________________________________

New Horizons Computer Learning Center, Albany, NY	 March 2008 - October 2008
Health Information Management Program
 I have my certifications as a Certified Professional Coder - Apprentice (CPC-A) and Certified Billing and Coding Specialist (CBCS); 10/2008

At-Home Professions, Fort Collins, Colorado	         March 2003 - September 2003
I have a diploma in  Medical Claims/Billing 

Skills and Proficiencies___________________________________________________

Insurance Billing and Coding Essentials
HIPPA Compliance: Privacy and Security
Human Anatomy/Medical Terminology

Work_History___________________________________________________________

Certified Nursing Assistant						            2002 - present
Northern Dutchess Residential Health Care Facility, Inc  (The Thompson House)
Responsible for personal patient care
Working together as a team for customer satisfaction

Medical Coder                                                                        January 2009 - August 2009
Visiting Nurse Association of Albany
I extracted codes from the ICD-9-CM for patient diagnoses and input the codes
      into the computer program for billing

Certified Nursing Assistant					                            2001 - 2002
Columbia - Greene Long Term Care

Certified Nursing Assistant							     2000 -2001
Benedictine Hospital

Certified Nursing Assistant						                1999 - 2000
Ferncliff Nursing Home

Housekeeper						                                                    1999
Northern Dutchess Hospital
Cleaned all areas of the hospital

Foam Machine Operator						                 1996 -1998
Simulaids
Calibrated the machine to fill the body parts of the CPR Manikins that were used as
       teaching aids for different medical professions

File Clerk/Process Operator						     1989 -1990
IBM
Processed customer files off the presses using the computer by entering commands
      into the computer
Delivered the files to mail distribution rooms located in the facilities
Logged in information for computer tapes for customers 
Delivered the tapes to mail distribution rooms located in the facilities

Prep/Camera Operator							     1986 -1989
Medrex Limited
Prepared and microfilmed 9,000 document pages, daily, for the medical profession


	References…..


----------

